# Pics of Zed-made Planet Audio P475



## mr.gone

Just got this from eBay: Late 1990s, 4 X 75 watts/4 ohms. Seems to be relatively rare, so these shots are just to show everybody what this amp is all about. 

Any reactions from someone who actually knows what we're looking at would be helpful. The limits of my observations are that it's signed by a guy named Eddie who also signed Zed-made Hifonics boards.

Haven't hooked it up yet, but no obvious problems. By "obvious" to me I mean no snakes or scorpions crawled out of it when I opened it up and no one left a note reading, "Sucker!"


----------



## legend94

i wish i had found this first! my first amp ever was a 2 channel version of this..same color and everything. i cant say what the sq is like because i was an idiot back then but i can tell you it took abuse like no other amp i owned in those days  back when i had no idea what an ohm was or that it was not supposed to have 2 12s hooked to it.


----------



## rugdnit

I had the tube version and sold it to a friend... kinda wished I had held onto it.


----------



## legend94

rugdnit said:


> I had the tube version and sold it to a friend... kinda wished I had held onto it.


That one i have used and it was a very nice amp for the money!


----------



## mr.gone

Thanks for the feedback, guys.

Going to run some HAT Imagines with the P475. I hope they'll sound fine with just the 75 watts per channel so I can run a sub with the other two. If not, I'll either bridge the channels and drive them with 150 watts a side or bi-amp them and turn the gain way down on the tweeters. Speakers are in coaxial setup now. Might move the tweeters closer to the kick panels if I have to go active.


----------



## legend94

If you dont care let us know how it turns out. I had a 75x2 and it did great one one 12 which was a jbl gto iirc. I would say the front channels will be more than enough.

If you ever sell the amp pm me please


----------



## for2nato

I used to have that same amp. Sold it a long time ago though. Sound was pretty good and rock solid build. It should run a passive comp set with no problems. And 150watts bridged to a sub should make for a decent sq build with the right woofer. Find something with a higher sensitivity and lower rms and you should get some decent volume from your woofer when you want it. I would think something like a powerbass s-series 12 would probably run good off this amp.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I have a 5 channel similar to this one but its like a gun metal grey.


----------



## RMAT

Great Amp. I left one in a Accord that I traded in. Hell that might be my old one. Does it look like the speaker terminals have been cleaned?


----------



## mr.gone

RMAT said:


> Great Amp. I left one in a Accord that I traded in. Hell that might be my old one. Does it look like the speaker terminals have been cleaned?


The amp itself is very clean overall, with just a slight scrapping of the cover in the upper right corner. The only distinguishing mark on the speaker terminals is that one of the "gold"-plated screws has been lost and replaced with a normal silver-coated screw. 

It doesn't look like this amp spent any time getting gunked up and cleaned off, except for a small bit of foreign substance of some sort between a couple of cooling fins.

Amp had made its way to West Virginia before I got it -- don't know where it originated.


----------



## dode

I used to run a pair of P4150's along with a P475 in my cougar before the car was stolen. Very solid equipment made by Zed Audio. I got mine straight from Stephen Mantz. I wish I still had them.

John


----------



## mr.gone

Hey folks -- I see all kinds of praise of Zed products, but I rarely see much detail about WHY these amps are so valued. Clean sound? Reliability? Power? Musicality? Just curious.


----------



## legend94

mr.gone said:


> Clean sound? Reliability? Power? Musicality?




yes yes yes yes!

add value to the list as well for what they can be had for now. there are so many old amps now that sell for a quarter or less of what they did 5 years ago.


----------



## SilkySlim

mr.gone said:


> Hey folks -- I see all kinds of praise of Zed products, but I rarely see much detail about WHY these amps are so valued. Clean sound? Reliability? Power? Musicality? Just curious.


Yes I agree they are a great value now and they made so much of the old school equipment. The sound quality and size to power ratio is very strong for that time period of amps. Most of his amps are tightly regulated so there performance is more consistent on the average electrical system when the demands dip into battery reserves at 12v. Very clean. There seemed to be two different levels, us acoustic USA series, plant audio and a few others they seemed to have a more laid back sound on the high end still pretty detailed, and then hifonics, rodek, Usx...f, Esx, and Autotek that have a more Agressive hi end with a new layer of detail. Both levels slam subs and are tight and clean given the edge to the later slightly in SQ.


----------



## SilkySlim

Oh also just to mention. A friend came over and and I dug out a zed mono block rated at [email protected] [email protected] He had a brand new American company classd mono block rated at 2000 watts. It was every bit as strong and much more accurate. He was pissed. 

So for what it is worth you should have no problems with this 4ch on your components. Hope this helps. Enjoy your new hidden gem.


----------



## mr.gone

SilkySlim said:


> Oh also just to mention. A friend came over and and I dug out a zed mono block rated at [email protected] [email protected] He had a brand new American company classd mono block rated at 2000 watts. It was every bit as strong and much more accurate. He was pissed.
> 
> So for what it is worth you should have no problems with this 4ch on your components. Hope this helps. Enjoy your new hidden gem.


Thanks, Silky Slim. I appreciate the information. Glad mine is in the more "laid back" category given the edginess of the other components in my system.


----------



## Bugstyvy

I have a Rodek Amp from 1989 that has EDDIE written on the board.


----------



## flecom

mr.gone said:


> Just got this from eBay: Late 1990s, 4 X 75 watts/4 ohms. Seems to be relatively rare, so these shots are just to show everybody what this amp is all about.
> 
> Any reactions from someone who actually knows what we're looking at would be helpful. The limits of my observations are that it's signed by a guy named Eddie who also signed Zed-made Hifonics boards.
> 
> Haven't hooked it up yet, but no obvious problems. By "obvious" to me I mean no snakes or scorpions crawled out of it when I opened it up and no one left a note reading, "Sucker!"


interesting, those 4 vertically mounted PCBs look like discrete opamps, very, very nice for SQ

(if done correctly)


----------



## SilkySlim

Bugstyvy said:


> I have a Rodek Amp from 1989 that has EDDIE written on the board.


Let me know if you want me to own it. Always looking for good clean os Rodeks one of my favorite zeds.


----------



## MCLSOUND

I got these HTV tubers for sale.They are well built.They even have a 18db crossover


----------



## Bugstyvy

SilkySlim said:


> Let me know if you want me to own it. Always looking for good clean os Rodeks one of my favorite zeds.


I have approx 50 Rodeks that may be available soon. Including 2 2300i's and 5 or 6 2150i's a couple RA2150's as well i think.


----------



## MCLSOUND

hey buddy...LOLOL


----------



## SilkySlim

Never tried the tubes or many planet audios

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bugstyvy

MCLSOUND said:


> hey buddy...LOLOL


I see you are selling off stock....


----------



## MCLSOUND

Bugstyvy said:


> I see you are selling off stock....


yea,I would rather see it go to someone who is going to put some good use to it


----------



## mr.nice

haloo all, im a nubie from Indonesia,im a big fans off that old school amps  ,i have 3pc HVT 7150,2pc HVT752..i love the dynamic,clean combined with warm sweet tubes sound..








HVT7150 circuit








i do a little modification
























all the modification is worthed for me,i love the basic circuit of this amps...powerfull,dynamic,good control n sweet tonal balance,Cheers...


----------



## mr.gone

Update of this old thread: This amp is available. I've used it every day since posting this and it's still running strong. But I'm getting rid of the vehicle that I've been running it in and it won't work with my new ride.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------

